# My 2 year old daughter 'played' with my sons laptop ...



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

...22 keys ripped off 










she even broke off the plastic pieces that make it so you can re-attach the keys, so the whole keyboard has to be replaced ...sigh


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Darn. That's pretty bad looking considering the plastic attachment pieces are ripped out. Like playing legos.
Hope the repair isn't too pricey. Would be a quick fix if you can find the replacement keyboard underlay.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmmmm. Strong little fingers. 
Silicon has more uses besides resealing aquarium. 
I little dab of silicon and she probably will hurt her little fingers before the keys come off again.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Agreed, if you very carefully apply a tiny dab of silicone for each missing key, then it should work fine to repair the board. Assuming you have all the missing pieces, of course.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

you need to buy your son a new laptop.. that thing screams old school ! haha =P


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

They don't call them the terrible 2's for nothing.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

You can still use the laptop with a keyboard but it would be kind of cumbersome. I think that a keyboard like that wouldn't cost much, it's just a matter of finding one.

You can get a 10" at Walmart for $238.00 +.

Look at craigslist, Buy and Sell or ebay. There's also a place where they have used laptop parts.

LAPTOPS in VANCOUVER from $99. LAPTOP REPAIR Vancouver. Used, refurbished and new. CHEAP LAPTOP AC ADAPTER.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Ouch poor key board lol but i think its terrible 2's 3's....


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber said:


> Darn. That's pretty bad looking considering the plastic attachment pieces are ripped out. Like playing legos.
> Hope the repair isn't too pricey. Would be a quick fix if you can find the replacement keyboard underlay.


She actually ripped a couple of them off before but she didn't get the plastic attachments off so we were able to get them back on. It was very tedious getting them back on 



gklaw said:


> Mmmmm. Strong little fingers.
> Silicon has more uses besides resealing aquarium.
> I little dab of silicon and she probably will hurt her little fingers before the keys come off again.





SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Agreed, if you very carefully apply a tiny dab of silicone for each missing key, then it should work fine to repair the board. Assuming you have all the missing pieces, of course.


My son is kind of a perfectionist about his stuff and it's a laptop made especially for gaming, so the silicon fix wouldn't go over well with him.



BaoBeiZhu said:


> you need to buy your son a new laptop.. that thing screams old school ! haha =P


It's an Alienware laptop. It's less than a year & a half old ...it wasn't cheap. This is what it is: Dell Alienware Laptops - Powerful Gaming Laptops | Dell Canada



sunshine_1965 said:


> They don't call them the terrible 2's for nothing.


I know  ...she just turned 2 on Dec.1st so she's off to a good start.



Lamplighter said:


> You can still use the laptop with a keyboard but it would be kind of cumbersome. I think that a keyboard like that wouldn't cost much, it's just a matter of finding one.
> 
> You can get a 10" at Walmart for $238.00 +.
> 
> ...


I already talked to a guy at Dell today. The warranty ran out on the computer in August. They told me that if I buy a new 1 year warranty for $285 they'll send a repair man to my house within the week to replace the keyboard even though the damage is our fault & shouldn't be covered. I told them that I was going to think about it & call them back.

I actually took an old laptop to that place a couple of years ago to get fixed & they were good. I'll give them a call tomorrow to see if they can give me a quote how much to repair this one.



Claudia said:


> Ouch poor key board lol but i think its terrible 2's 3's....


Terrible 2's, 3's, 4's ...I don't think it ever ends! I know that it was one of my 6 year old twins who let Stella into my older sons room (there's a baby lock on the door) but neither will admit to doing it so I'll never know who the culprit was


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

When my nephew was 3 he picked my laptop up over his head and smashed it on the driveway, it was in my car and my sister opened the door so he could sit in it while I worked on her car.

I had the extended warranty at the time tho

It was also an Alienware


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> When my nephew was 3 he picked my laptop up over his head and smashed it on the driveway, it was in my car and my sister opened the door so he could sit in it while I worked on her car.
> 
> I had the extended warranty at the time tho
> 
> It was also an Alienware


Your poor sister must have felt so bad. Did they fix it or replace it?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

They fixed it by replacing 90% of the parts

My sister didn't feel bad... Which was typical of her


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Really, he won't be able to feel the silicon. It will be hidden under the keys right.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

oh wow, my mistake! I thought it was one of those elementary school laptops. I hated those..


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

HAHAHA...oh dear, I'm sorry , but that's funny. I would hide all screwdrivers and power tools from that kid when she get older...hahaha


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

You shouldn't have to spend $258 on extended warranty.

If you have the model number, then you can look up online for replacement keyboard for it and see how much it sells for.
Its also a good idea to ask for a quote in one of the local stores as mentioned earlier.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

There's a Dell Alien keyboard at ebay for $50.00. It looks the same but of course it's hard to tell.

Dell Alienware M15X Alien FX LED Backlit UK Laptop Keyboard MOBL MD2ALIENFXKEYUK | eBay

By the way they have various Alien keyboards in the same price range.


----------



## bbqbetta (Aug 19, 2012)

I wouldnt go with glue, it may mess up the whole board. Better to pay 200 than to replace an alienware

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, I never updated what we did. 

My poor son broke his hand the day after his sister broke the laptop keyboard. My son is very athletic and I felt sorry for him not being able to go to the gym, swimming, rugby etc so I decided that rather than waiting for a keyboard to be shipped (it was over Christmas holidays) I would just buy the extended warranty from Dell. They sent a repairman to my house the very next day. It took him about half an hour to replace/fix it. The repairman told me that often times when people try to replace their own keyboards on the Alienwares they end up messing it up because it's a complicated laptop, then he gets called in to fix them. 

My sons hand is almost better too, we have to do one last x-ray on Tuesday to see if it's ok for him to start playing rugby again.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

good to hear....dell has a great warranty. Bought an aftermarket adapter for mine and it went bad and fried my whole laptop. Luckily there was a couple months left on the extended warranty and they replaced the whole laptop. Since they didn't make that particular model any more they built me a new dual core laptop that was awesome. Anyway glad to hear it's fixed as well as your sons injury almost healed.


----------

